# Überprüfen ob Monitor eingeschaltet ist oder nicht.



## snowpix (9. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche einen möglichkeit zu überprüfen ob ein Monitor eingeschaltet ist oder nicht (dabei sollte es egal sein ob der Monitor über VGA, DVI oder HDMI angeschlossen ist). Bisher habe ich es mit 'xset -q' und 'xrandr -q' probiert. Leider sagen die mir immer das mein Monitor an ist, auch wenn ich diesen ausgeschaltet habe. Wahrschleich wird dabei nur angezeigt ob der Monitor softwaremäßig angesteuert wird oder nicht. 

Leider wollte mir Google da auch nicht so wirklich weiterhelfen, da im englsichen das wort 'monitor' und 'display' auch für andere sachen stehen 

Gruß
Tobias


----------



## sheel (9. August 2010)

Sowas herauszufinden ist (glaub ich zumindest) ziemlich unmöglich, da die meisten Monitore ein eigenes Stromkabel/eigenen Schalter haben


----------

